# Router Fence - Can I make it all from laminated chipboard?



## Shesho (Jun 12, 2012)

Im planning to make my own fence. All I really have around at the moment is plenty of laminated chipboard. I'm just wondering if ill have problems joining it all together, I would use screws and probably a polyeurthane glue.

If I have to i'd get plywood I will but i'd like to avoid the expensive unless its necessary. What do you think?


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have half a dozen router table fences and often make specific ones for the project on hand. In many cases, you want a fence that fits closely to the bit. A fence doesn't need to be high unless you are running stock up on edge. Most of the time I just use a flat board with either a hole drilled in it or the opening cut by the bit I'm using. I can use both edges of the board, very little work in making the fence and they are alterable or disposable. It's often better to have a fence dedicated to a specific task than a universal one that doesn't do anything particularly well. We are often influenced by what we see and that can keep us from thinking outside of those constraints.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

I am in the process of building a fence myself. I googled 'router fence' and found these pics. This a way simple design. My fence will have a few enhancements but it is basically this one. I don't see why you couldn't use chipboard


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

when you say "laminated chipboard" do you mean OSB? If so, I probably wouldn't use it because it isn't smooth, and other wood won't glide smoothly across it.


----------

